# What springs are these?



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

i found these rear springs for sale on CL, and the guy doesnt know what exact spring it is. im assuming its pedders. he says they measure between 8, and 9 inches from top to bottom.. Im looking for 20mm drop springs. Any ideas? ( i added the pic as an attachment)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are Pedders but wanting a 20mm drop with a guess of 8" or 9" isn't going to get you an accurate answer. I do have to say that I couldn't tell you though even if you did get a good measurement. Doesn't the guy know what they are?


----------



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

They were on the car when he bought it and he took them off because he was too low with 19 inch wheels. Is there a stamp on the spring anywhere? I attached a picture of his car with the springs installed and 19s.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's hard to tell. As far as I know there is no permanent marking. My Lovells just had a tag on them. From the picture it looks pretty low if that is a stock diameter tire. Pedders did make some that were an inch or more.


----------



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for the input


----------

